# Subwasstang carpet..?



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

You can tie it down with your louffa to stones/rocks. It will produce a ball and will slowly creep over time. You can pull the rock out and trim when it gets too big.

-Gordon


----------



## ZLogic (Aug 7, 2011)

It never attached for me. I tried driftwood, rocks, and a coarse rope and nothing. Eventually it settled into a corner where the flow pushed it to and it became a large "pillow". I imagine it'd be great for fry. BTW, subwassertang collected debris like my java moss, amano shrimp cleared that up nicely.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't attach it, it rarely sticks. I just let it take over the bottom. Easy to scoop it up, rinse it, clean the bottom of the tank and then dump it back. 
Great for shrimp, btw.


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Sticks pretty well for me, Have a branch right in the flow of my HOB filter, gets stuck on stems, and even had to pull a piece off of an Assassin snail the other day


----------



## jennesque (May 10, 2012)

Hmm.. maybe I'll just see if it will stay put. There's not a lot of water current in that area of the tank. 

I hope this doesn't gather too much crud. :/ I've already got amano shrimp and they couldn't keep up. The 'dust' was all over the tank.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

IME, if you don't have heavy flow, subwassertang will grow into a nice clump wherever it settles.


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Mar 7, 2006)

I've got it in my shrimp tank and it has totally engulfed the piece of wood that i attached it to. There is no visible wood at all. I think it attaches great to wood and im surpised that the inside layers aren't rotting away and causing it to detach. The thickest parts might be 5 inches tall.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

That would be one tough carpet to maintain. I had a bunch that outgrew itself and then slowly decayed. When it did that, it disintegrated into small pieces covering my substrate. 

This stuff breaks apart easy and any agitation (especially a water change) really shoots it everywhere. I see it difficult to maintain as a carpet and even then, I have a hunch that you won't like it so much as a carpet. 

I would go with something that roots itself and/or clings to the substrate for a decent carpet.


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

i agree with Gordon. You can also use fishing line or thread. You can pull them out easily to trim. i like to rinse mine in the discarded water during water changes to get the debris out.


----------

